# Raleigh - area MeetUp - Aug9th



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey folks,

I have heard mention of folks getting together to share a meal and perhaps chat about some of our favorite subjects for quite some time now but I dont think its actually happened. Well, August 9th there is a Gun & Knife show at the NC Fairgrounds and I have an inkling that many of us might like to check that out. That got me to thinking that perhaps we could all meet for breakfast before converging on the Fairgrounds.

I am not too familiar with that area however, so I was hoping someone here could recommend a restaurant where we could all sit down for a nice warm breakfast and meet each other face-to-face.

Any ideas?

-Scott


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm out on the 9th. Can't get out of work. I could do it on the 10th, though. Maybe those of us not able to go Saturday could meet on Sunday.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

33 Views and only 1 Reply . . . 
I am going to guess that means folks arent interested in a Saturday morning meetup. 

If you are going to the gun & knife show and happen to see a big, bald guy with glasses wearing a Hard Rock Cafe - Copenhagen t-shirt feel free to say Hi! I will probably be hitting the fairgrounds around 10:30am

Anybody around Chatham County or Western Wake County that might like to carpool let me know.

-Scott
(Pittsboro)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Turns out my wife is going to be out of town that weekend, leaving me with both the boys. So I'm out.

Plus I'd be only good for food. I've written off the gun shows at the fair grounds for good, as the last two times I have went I was not happy with the selection or prices and felt I wasted my time driving up there and my money with the admission price.


----------



## jrdavis44 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> 33 Views and only 1 Reply . . .
> I am going to guess that means folks arent interested in a Saturday morning meetup.
> 
> If you are going to the gun & knife show and happen to see a big, bald guy with glasses wearing a Hard Rock Cafe - Copenhagen t-shirt feel free to say Hi! I will probably be hitting the fairgrounds around 10:30am
> ...


 Don't think that I can meet for food but will be looking for you at the gun show. Don't know what time I will be there but hope to see you there.


----------

